# Guntersville Guide Recommendation?



## Matt Kircher (Jul 10, 2012)

Anybody have a recommendation for a good guide on Guntersville? There seem to be a ton so just wanted to see if anyone knew someone good.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Tim Chandler: http://www.mildrillafishing.com/


----------

